# Marineland c 220 filter, won't stay primed



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, i got a marineland c 220 canister filter for free, the person said the motor quit but it was just a dirty impeller. but has no hoses. so i used some 5/8 id hose and stuffed them on there but it won't stay primed. it keeps going, but air keeps getting in there. is it because of the hose ? any ideas ?


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb

Two things I found with mine

make sure you have the stack able media baskets in the right way, 
and lastly make sure the main top motor gasket/O ring is lubed and not pinched or damaged. Other wise it will not hold a prime.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've had nothing but trouble with my C220... will never buy a marineland canister again. i never had a priming issue though.. 

Check for a couple things.. 
1. the hoses are tight both on the canister and on the intake tube and the output nozzle. Use hose clamps if you have to. 
2. Make sure the o-ring under the canister lid is there and intact. Chances are you'd see water dripping out if it was torn or missing but check it anyway. 

Do you see water leaking anywhere? If air can get in, then water can get out.... 

Hope this helps


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. yes, later after i posted i noticed that it is leaking by one of the handles that hold it down. i will try some vaseline and maybe get a new o ring. Thanks all for the help. Cheers


----------

